# ALL STARTED AFTER TAKING ECSTASY ONE NIGHT



## manclad2007

Hello all, 23 year old male from uk here. I have stumbled across this site after almost 2 years searching for a cure to what I have wrong with me. 2 years ago I took an ecsatsy tablet, not the first and not the last. Woke the next morning feeling rough but to be expected, lots of beer and this bill!. I remember being sat on my computer and feeling a strange movement around my body, immediately triggered panic. From this moment until now (2 years on) I have never felt 100% right in myself. A few days after the inital signs I went to A&E who tested and said nothing was wrong. I went to my GP 3 times in quick succesion and had blood tests etc, they found nothing. I then was reffered to hospital where more tests were carried out, heart scans (24 hour and 1 week) brain wave scan, MRI scan on the brain, ear, throat and nose tests, and eye tests, all came back nothing found.

Symptoms

Ok my main symptoms over time are a slight pressure which appears to stem from the top area of my neck, this casues a slight wooziness around my head. This is my worst symptom because I never appear to be able to shake it off unless I do lots of exercise. Best way to descrie this one, it like walking on a wave. 10 times worse after drinking

Pins and needles throughout my body. I just have to sit on my hand for 2 seconds and it gets pins and needles in it. I tend always to have some pins and needles somewhere around my body. Included in this (especially with a hangver) is a sort of gripping snesation on my arm where the main veains are. Feels like a tight gripping which causes my two smallest fingers to feel almost paraylised until I give my head a little wake up and it goes normal

I have really restless legs, a feeling of nipping and something crawling inside my legs especially on the back of the thigh, also the veins feel like they are slightly strecthed. Sometimes this pressure builds and builds and then suddenly releases itself and dissapears. I had some advise magnesium suppliments could help and i must admit they have 1/2'd this issue

In worst panick situations panick that i am having a heart attack, i have a dvt, a stroke, a fit etc, this can keep me up all night, find that burping coonstantly, checking my pulse, looking in the mirror (examing my eyes etc) or even now being sick tend to take my mind of this

Exrecise - My heart rate appears to go a lot stronger and faster, the wooziness is worse at the start of exercise but if say i play football for 1 hour, in half hour the wooziness goes away and I do feel very good until slowly it comes back!

Quite a lot of fatigue

I sweat a lot more and under normal conditions

I have slight short term memory loss

When I have alchol (which i do enjoy) the hangovers are becomning unbearable, even after small amounts ie max 5 pints of 4% lager, I feel so rough the next day, my body has constant weird sensations, like all of the above but 10 times worse, I cannot relax and have 2 options, deal with it best I can or drink again which takes the symptoms away until the next day.

Fianlly, fatty food, ie KFC can trigger symptoms like the beer does, i was thinking maybe I could have allergy of some sort!?

I really aplogise for the length of this but any advice would be so helpful, Im not feeling sorry for myself but I dont know where to turn anymore. The doctors say I am fine but obviously i am not, I am making my self sick to feel better surely this isnt right!? I cant sleep normally and anxiety is almost constant.

Is this all in my head? I keep wanting to believe but it is so hard. Sat here writing this now the pressure is there in my head, I have had no drink, I am as calm as you like so what is going on!? PLease any advice to this would be so helpful, I really am finding it hard to keep fighting this,


----------



## DreamLife

Hello. I can completely relate to the symptoms you described, especially about the hangover part, but I have never heard anyone talk about them before. I haven't had a drink in 3 1/2 years, but I used to drink everyday and I would feel the same thing you're describing. It's really hard to describe accurately, but I know what you're talking about.

Also, my biggest fear during a panic attack is that I'm having a heart attack or going to be sick. I remember one of the biggest ones I've ever had was in 2003 in my photography class at college and I just knew I was having a heart attack. By that time I had learned how to sit through them and not get up and leave, but by the time I left that class, I felt like my soul had straight up left my body. (I don't think that's when my DP started, but it was the first time it was that noticeable).

Now when I have panic attacks, I get a strange tingling type sensation on my head and face which sometimes makes me think I'm having some sort of stroke, although I always know it's all in my mind.

Anyway, I just thought I'd let you know that I have experienced pretty much all of the physical symptoms you're describing, but I know in my mind that they're not actually real. They're intensified by DP, I don't think they're really physical.

Another thing, when I quit drinking I thought the "hangover" feeling would go away, but I find that it returns when I don't get enough sleep at night (i.e. less than 5 hours). But I will say that quitting drinking might be something for you to look into. Do you think you have a problem with drinking, or is just for fun?


----------



## manclad2007

no i wouldnt say I have a problem it is just a leisure thing. I think if the doctors had said I do have a medical problem and i should quit drinking then I would, however with this problem I dont want it to run my life. Surely if I took to quitting alchohol it would be doing just that. In the end I get through the hangovers and the things I feel cant be to bad else I would just quit drinking. I go along with what you say about lack of sleep, I definately feel worse after little sleep and also if I forget to drink water efore bed that can be a big impact!

Anyone else please send in your replies, also I have started to come to terms with what is wrong with me, now for a cure or at least a relief from it. I wanted to avoid taking any sort of medication but maybe I need to review this choice. I am worried about becoming reliant on something, or being space out after taking them! Please respond to this people, I really have had enough


----------



## drpiotrowski

Yes, hangovers with depersonalization are intense; overflowing with anxiety, guilt (over anything), dizziness, nausea... The list goes on.

I've read somewhere that a persons psychological condition plays a huge roll in how the hangover affects a person, even more than on the physiological level. Since depersonalization is just an arm of an anxiety disorder, this explains why our hangovers are so awful.

As for the fast food, I'm not sure if there is an explanation on that yet, but I know that my depersonalization symptoms become much more intense after any fast food. It may have something to do with the MSG (monosodium glutamate), which is known to increase the heart rate and temporary fiddle with the brain chemistry. And KFC loads their foods with MSG. MSG allergies are quite dangerous, so if you feel like it might be an allergy, you might want to get checked out. But my guess is if you had one, you'd know by now.

As far as getting rid of the depersonalization, good luck! The best advice I've read so far is to accept it. This decreases the severety of the symptoms, and also helps one train his cognition to avoid constantly feeding into the disorder.


----------

